# URGENT - polyester shirts - designs sticking together?!?!



## switchvb (Jul 1, 2016)

This is Dan over at Chroma Apparel - I am actually looking for some tips of the trade. 

We have been printing a lot of moisture wicking shirts lately. 100% polyester.

Normally they have a giant full size print on the front and another on the back. We use plastisol inks. Our issue is when the shirts are delivered the front and backs are stuck together. They peel apart with no issue but clients don't want to peel at all. Duh - I wouldn't either.

We aren't sure what to change in our process so they never stick together - we are printing hundreds of shirts at a time so we can't really lay each one out till it's cooled off. Should we be using fans blowing on them as they come out of dryer? Different ink? Etc - any ideas?

Would love your expert suggestions.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Common problem...Using a fan or fans will help...How long and is your dryer outfeed? I built a carriage that holds 2 box fans. Placed the carriage over the 8 foot outfeed on one of our dryers. It worked! When we print the first side, we place every other shirt in a different stack. When we print the second side we separate the shirts by size and let them cool before we box them. *Caution - Don't allow the air to blow into the heat chamber. Check the ink temperature on the garment with a IR laser heat gun as it coming out of the chamber to assure proper cure Speaking from 45+ years of experience Good Luck and Keep on Printing...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Common issue. I routinely see tissue paper placed over the screened area to prevent sticking.


----------



## switchvb (Jul 1, 2016)

splathead
Tissue paper doesn't stick?

We do about 300 to 1000 at a time.

I am sure they wouldn't mind a piece of tissue paper between each shirt if it stopped sticking but might get pricey for us. 

The belt on our dryer is only about 2-3 feet long after it exits the dryer. 

My only thought is to buy more time - print the fronts day #1 -- let them cool completely overnight -- print backs day #2. But we never have that luxury - we are a quick turn shop.

We tried fans on the run this week - didn't really help.


----------



## simplepickle (Mar 7, 2019)

For instance, because a heat press can easily burn polyester items and ruin them, it is important that the person is careful if they try to heat press with any kind of graphic. Meaning during this process, the heat will need to be turned down very low so that it will not scorch the polyester material.


----------

